# Concrete sealer



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been studying concrete sealers for the slabs we poured at the cattle feeders at our new facility. Lithi-Tek 9500 looks to be a hardener and sealer in concentrate form. Any experience out there?


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

There wasn't much interest in this subject but I'll report anyway. I bought a product called Ghost Shield, one gallon makes 5. After my pads cured to white I applied the sealer/hardner as per specs. My test was dump a cup of water on the slab, it just beads up!

The slabs are our cattle feeding lane and I really wanted to prevent the deterioration from constant urine and crap, I believe this is a superior product.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Being you put it on after your pads cured some, it seems it must be a coating of some sort (you called it a sealer/hardener). If so the question might be how often you need to reapply or how long does it last (still beads water?). As far as making the concrete harder, could have something to do with sealing the surface, slowing down the curing, which I have been told is a good thing.

Hope you get the results you are looking for and update us accordingly.

Larry


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice Mike!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Always used cure and seal, comes in a five gallon bucket, use in a high quality hand sprayer, apply while concrete is still damp, serves both purposes. Helps to slow down water evaporation to get a better cure and seals the concrete as well. For a couple of years at least after application water still beads up on the concrete. Used it on my sidewalk and made snow and ice a lot easier to get off until I finally got the heat hooked up in it.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Product Description

Lithi-Tek LS ® 9500 is an advanced, high performance, industrial strength, penetrating concrete and masonry waterproofing sealer designed to reduce water and moisture intrusion. This unique formula incorporates leading molecular nanotechnology, putting an end to water and moisture migration through any porous cementitious substrate. Lithi-Tek LS ® 9500 is a uniquely transparent, blended formula with added enzymes and surfactants that aide in accelerating a deeper penetrating disbursement. Thus eliciting a more effective, uniformed chemical reaction between the formula and the concrete / masonry substrate it's being applied to. Lithi-Tek LS ® 9500 provides a hydrophobic barrier beneath the surface and seals out moisture while remaining highly vapor permeable and chemically bonding with the substrate. The treated surfaces will show no change in visual appearance from application and the surface will not chip, flake, delaminate or breakdown with UV light exposure. *Do not apply to polished concrete, extremely smooth concrete surfaces, or concrete that has been previously sealed without chemically etching or mechanically scarifying the surface to allow for absorption. Please use caution when applying the Lithi-Tek LS 9500. If this product is applied in excess a surface discoloration may result. - Increases abrasion resistance and strengthens concrete up to .50. - Prevents further damage to reinforced concrete by limiting the substrate water content. - UV resistant. - Water beading (water repellent effect). - Reduction of dirt pick-up. - Reduces risk of efflorescence. - Protection against micro-organism growth - Effective penetration depth. - Seals pores and capillaries while remaining breathable. - No change in appearance of the substrate; the treated surface does not become glossy. - No formation of harmful by-products. - No VOC's - Supplied concentrated. - Makes 5 gallons. - Easy to Apply. - 100 year warranty*


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Totally off topic question. I see the tub will be covered, do you or have you had any issues with cows balking since it's darker than outside? Maybe with the slope it will let enough natural light in?


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Stack, we don't offer "balking" as an option, expressed or implied. The cattle ask us "where would you like us to go?"


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

azmike said:


> Product Description
> 
> Lithi-Tek LS ® 9500 is an advanced, high performance, industrial strength, penetrating concrete and masonry waterproofing sealer designed to reduce water and moisture intrusion. This unique formula incorporates leading molecular nanotechnology, putting an end to water and moisture migration through any porous cementitious substrate. Lithi-Tek LS ® 9500 is a uniquely transparent, blended formula with added enzymes and surfactants that aide in accelerating a deeper penetrating disbursement. Thus eliciting a more effective, uniformed chemical reaction between the formula and the concrete / masonry substrate it's being applied to. Lithi-Tek LS ® 9500 provides a hydrophobic barrier beneath the surface and seals out moisture while remaining highly vapor permeable and chemically bonding with the substrate. The treated surfaces will show no change in visual appearance from application and the surface will not chip, flake, delaminate or breakdown with UV light exposure. _Do not apply to polished concrete, extremely smooth concrete surfaces, or concrete that has been previously sealed without chemically etching or mechanically scarifying the surface to allow for absorption. Please use caution when applying the Lithi-Tek LS 9500. If this product is applied in excess a surface discoloration may result. - Increases abrasion resistance and strengthens concrete up to .50. - Prevents further damage to reinforced concrete by limiting the substrate water content. __epoxy flake floor gold coast__ - UV resistant. - Water beading (water repellent effect). - Reduction of dirt pick-up. - Reduces risk of efflorescence. - Protection against micro-organism growth - Effective penetration depth. - Seals pores and capillaries while remaining breathable. - No change in appearance of the substrate; the treated surface does not become glossy. - No formation of harmful by-products. - No VOC's - Supplied concentrated. - Makes 5 gallons. - Easy to Apply. - 100 year warranty_


Hello. I bought an epoxy garage floor kit about 6 months ago. M day was D day for me. I finally opened up the box to see what I was in for on Friday night and found that you can't use epoxy on sealed cement. I have no doubt that my floors are sealed as a puddle of A/C condensation water will sit on my garage floor for days until it evaporates never sinking in to the concrete.

So what are my options. I did a search online and found no product that states it will bond to sealed concrete floors. No epoxy, no paint, no stain, nothing. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

My experience is old....did industrial floors ...we could use a cure and sealer but we also scarificed the floor surface removing a minimum of 1/4 of material .....bead blasted floors we water cured...


----------



## BirdDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

We used that type of sealer on the concrete at the Mel Price Lock and Dam in East Alton, IL when I worked for the Corps of Engineers. It made the concrete look like crap with wet looking areas here and there, pretty splotchy looking. It's supposed to penetrate deep and keep moisture out, which is the whole point to keep concrete from spalling. It worked well on mechanically sound concrete, but areas where surface cracks had already developed spalled pretty bad after 1 winter's ice and snow.


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

@ttazzman thank you so much for your suggestion


----------

